# [SOLVED] Symptoms of low power



## Eris (Jul 24, 2007)

What are the symptoms of having an inadequate PSU? Is a computer working at all proof that this is not a problem or can it cause slowdowns as the computer tries to increase power needs and finds the power isn't there?

Upgrading my PSU anyway in preperation for RAM. Have reasons to beleive that its stretching the current PSU to its limits.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Symptoms of low power*

Hi there and welcome to TSF.
A computer will still work with an inadequate PSU, but you will get problems. Post your system specs and we will be able better to advise on your requirements.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Symptoms of low power*

multiple different bsod
corrupted h/d
unexpected reboots and freezing
heat problems


----------



## Eris (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Symptoms of low power*

Thanks for the post. I upgraded my PSU to 500w to be sure. It might be my imagination but it seemed to help. You answered the question I really wanted answered though; If a PC could run (albeit poorly) with inadequate juice.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Symptoms of low power*

Hi Eris, It possibly isn't your imagination. As Dai pointed out an inadequate PSU can cause a wide range of problems. Run with your new one for a few days and see if all is OK. Please post back either way to let us know. Thanks, John.


----------

